# probleme beim speichern von mehreren ebenen



## herecurahel (21. Januar 2007)

hallo ihr,hab euer forum durch google gefunden weil ich einfach nicht weiterkomme bei einem problem.

also,ich erstelle bei einem bild mehrere ebenen um ein animiertes zu bekommen(ah,ich kab keine ahnung wie ich das beschrieben soll,hab noch nie mit bearbeitungsprogrammen gearbeitet)so nun. jetzt versuche ich das ganze abzuspeichern,doch es kommt immer folgende fehlermeldung:
"das dokument erhällt folgende eigenschaften,die im gewählten format nicht abgespeichert werden können : mehrere ebenen"
manchmal steht auchnoch irgendwas wegen transparenter schrift oder was weis ich,nur bin ich ziemlich ratlos wass ich da tun kann oder falsch mache. ich benütze photoline32 .

wenn mir jemand helfen könnte das wär soooo lieb,wollte meinem besten kolleg ein animiertes avatar-bildchen schenken(einfach so...) liebe grüsse!


----------



## PC Heini (23. Januar 2007)

Grüss Dich

Nu, da ich das Programm nicht kenne, Kann ich nur mal den Tipp für die Hilfefunktion geben. Schau dort mal nach. In welchem Format tust Du speichern?

Gruss PC Heini


----------

